# Zine about anarchist/mystical synergy



## codym (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey yall I just finished this little zine. I tried to link the liberatory aspects of spirituality (especially zen, taoism, and more broadly pantheism & animism) and anarchism in a kind of non-direct, poetic, certainly anything but academic way. I think there's some definite potential synergy between them that doesn't get recognized too often. Hope you enjoy. God aint no asshole in the sky. Love and dust!


http://zinelibrary.info/vase-holds-...origin-separation-and-seeds-primitive-anarchy

Hey yall I just finished this baby, it's my first zine. It's an attempt to relate some of the liberatory aspects of anarchy and mysticism (especially taoism, zen, pantheism and animism). I think they have more in common than is usually recognized. And besides, they're basically both hella sexy. Love and dust!

http://zinelibrary.info/vase-holds-...origin-separation-and-seeds-primitive-anarchy


----------

